# Is your current job one that is recommended for your type?



## Jaune

I'm pursuing a degree in marketing with a focus on communication studies. I feel like my business-related classes are a bad fit for me as an introvert with poor social skills, but I do well in both my creative and technical writing classes.

I currently have an internship in marketing research and copywriting. I don't love it, and I find myself submitting lazy work. I don't hate it, though. Mainly because it's online-based and I don't really have to talk to anyone. If I got paid enough for this, I wouldn't mind making a living this way.

I type as ISTP and enneagram 4 (yeah it seems contradictory but I swear they both fit). I don't think this degree or job are top recommendations for either type, and I can see why.

Honestly, my dream job is to become a famous writer.


----------



## Simundos

Yes! My enneagram type is 2 and i’m becoming a teacher!


----------



## TricoFeathers

No. I'm my mother's home healthcare worker and I also take remote calls for a business as their secretary. The first seems appropriate, the second I don't know but I do really enjoy the freedom and I'm great at customer service, years of experience. It's very low stress. My dream job would be working for an organization that studies consciousness or NDEs, which definitely seems more of an INF- thing.


----------



## KillinIt

I'm an INFP, type 9. I work as an administrator in the HR department of a large company and I feel mixed about the role. I don't like my job because I work in a very fast paced, competitive environment that has a lot of demand with little recognition, as is the way with big companies. I don't mind the work (constantly being interrupted by phonecalls is the one thing I despise and I spend all day being jumpy that someone will ring me to yell at me) as it's a 'leave it at the office' kinda position where outside work I don't think about anything work related.

I have no idea what kind of job I do want (nothing in HR though) hence why I've ended up in the job I'm in. My very vague criteria is something fairly slow paced where if I work with people, it's in a more intimate way (like how a PT or nutritionist works with a client rather than loads of different people all asking a million questions).


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Don't let this be you after years on the job only to be made redundant from ptsd or some other major issue.


----------



## Monadnock

INFP and trades.
It's not really a career that ever comes up under "recommended" for us, from what little I've looked into, but it's not a bad place to be for any INFP just because it's Introvert-friendly (you can work almost the whole day without saying a word if you have to) and Perceiver-friendly, though it seems the ISTP is more the ideal for the job. But it turned out to be "my thing" so here I am.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Suntide said:


> Be it MBTI, socionics, enneagram, or whatever system you favor: *Is the job that you are currently employed at one that is recommended for your type? *(Example: an INTP working in I.T., an enneagram 2 as a teacher, an ISFP artist, etc.) The obvious follow-up question being: *Do you like what you do?* And lastly: *What is your dream job, and is that recommended for your type?*
> 
> I'm an ISFP who is a spiritual director. Such a job is not usually recommended for people of my type. It is usually seen as an N kind of thing, often for INFJs.
> 
> I'm also an English teacher. Education is somerimes recommended for my type, but it's usually suggested as primary education. I teach everyone from 8 year olds up.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Suntide said:


> Be it MBTI, socionics, enneagram, or whatever system you favor: *Is the job that you are currently employed at one that is recommended for your type? *(Example: an INTP working in I.T., an enneagram 2 as a teacher, an ISFP artist, etc.) The obvious follow-up question being: *Do you like what you do?* And lastly: *What is your dream job, and is that recommended for your type?*


I'm an ISFP who is a spiritual director. Such a job is not usually recommended for people of my type. It is usually seen as an N kind of thing, often for INFJs.

I'm also an English teacher. Education is somerimes recommended for my type, but it's usually suggested as primary education. I teach everyone from 8 year olds up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Ttalkkugjil said:


> Suntide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be it MBTI, socionics, enneagram, or whatever system you favor: *Is the job that you are currently employed at one that is recommended for your type? *(Example: an INTP working in I.T., an enneagram 2 as a teacher, an ISFP artist, etc.) The obvious follow-up question being: *Do you like what you do?* And lastly: *What is your dream job, and is that recommended for your type?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an ISFP who is a spiritual director. Such a job is not usually recommended for people of my type. It is usually seen as an N kind of thing, often for INFJs.
> 
> I'm also an English teacher. Education is sometimes recommended for my type, but it's usually suggested as primary education. I teach everyone from 8 year olds up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coburn

I like this question!

*Is the job that you are currently employed at one that is recommended for your type? *

Absolutely not. I am currently a content writer/copywriter, which is often recommended for INFPs, INFJs, and pretty much any type as far from ESTJ as possible. 

*Do you like what you do? *

On the whole, I like it. It's not a dream job, but it's not one I dislike, hate, or am tired of. I am good at writing, and I find it pleasant enough to do for work. 

Things I enjoy most about my role: 

Figuring out how to make business subjects interesting for readers
Playing with words/titles to improve email open rates or blog viewership
Discussing how exactly to phrase something so that it's both interesting and catchy 
Explaining my ideas or concepts to others

Things I don't enjoy about my role:

Editing poor quality writing 
Dealing with people who promote quantity over quality with writing
Sometimes there are just days I don't feel like writing 15 versions of a business email
Watching designers absolutely butcher my copy with bad design...this one really annoys me

*What is your dream job, and is that recommended for your type?*

Dream job is art director and potentially creative director. ALSO not a recommended role for ESTJs.


----------



## Suntide

Thus far according to 32 poll results, 21 people are in jobs that are not type-recommended, compared to 11 that are. Almost twice as many. It also seems that the general trend for both type-recommended _and_ not-type-recommended jobs are that most people like or feel neutral about their jobs and only a few are unhappy with their current employment (hey that's great!). People are slightly more likely to like their job than to feel neutral about it (for both categories), but they're almost about even. Interesting.

So, what I'm gathering from this so far... is that type recommendation hardly has an effect on job satisfaction at all! So far, the results suggest that regardless of whether or not your current job is type-recommended or not, people feel about the same either way. I wonder if/how these results will change as more people vote. Thanks to everyone who has provided feedback, votes, and anecdotes so far! I've enjoyed reading every single one of them and hope to see even more.


----------



## Coburn

Suntide said:


> Thus far according to 32 poll results, 21 people are in jobs that are not type-recommended, compared to 11 that are. Almost twice as many. It also seems that the general trend for both type-recommended _and_ not-type-recommended jobs are that most people like or feel neutral about their jobs and only a few are unhappy with their current employment (hey that's great!). People are slightly more likely to like their job than to feel neutral about it (for both categories), but they're almost about even. Interesting.
> 
> So, what I'm gathering from this so far... is that type recommendation hardly has an effect on job satisfaction at all! So far, the results suggest that regardless of whether or not your current job is type-recommended or not, people feel about the same either way. I wonder if/how these results will change as more people vote. Thanks to everyone who has provided feedback, votes, and anecdotes so far! I've enjoyed reading every single one of them and hope to see even more.


I would actually be deeply unhappy in most recommended ESTJ careers. I'm actually quite glad I didn't know about the career part of MBTI until later and by then wasn't seriously impacted by it.


----------



## chad86tsi

Coburn said:


> I would actually be deeply unhappy in most recommended ESTJ careers. I'm actually quite glad I didn't know about the career part of MBTI until later and by then wasn't seriously impacted by it.


Yah, If I had taken the MBTI course, I'd be broke right now. No thanks to that, I have plans...


----------



## Zidane

angelfish said:


> I'm an INFP manager. I'm pretty sure that goes against type recommendations. I genuinely enjoy it.
> 
> My dream job would be hybrid-ing across being both an artist (illustrations for children's books and video games) and working hands-on with people. Essentially if I could do the job I'm doing now or something similar part-time _and_ also do art, that'd be fantastic. I sometimes dream about owning/running a little cafe.


I would enjoy an INFP manager. ESTJ managers suck balls. They tend to be on the stupid and fat side (not fun to have in your face everyday) and thinking managing means being the eye of Sauron.


----------



## angelfish

Zidane said:


> I would enjoy an INFP manager. ESTJ managers suck balls. They tend to be on the stupid and fat side (not fun to have in your face everyday) and thinking managing means being the eye of Sauron.


IME there are upsides and downsides to both. My last manager was an ESTJ and I actually thought she was awesome in the end even though she terrified me at first. She definitely had a polarizing personality and was extremely firm and confident in herself. She was very open and straightforward, never wavered on followthrough, very detailed, very decisive. I respected her attention, objectivity, and forward movement a lot. She always pushed through and never let up. I think I am probably easier and less stressful for people to work with most days but I get bogged down and lose steam more easily than she did. I can power through the objective work without a problem but my energy varies widely based on my emotional status and that is a challenge for myself and I'm sure my coworkers catch some downwind effects of it too. I also am not as good at consistently reinforcing rules and boundaries, which eventually can create muddiness and tension. It's been an interesting experience in terms of learning how to some extent one has to create an organized and bounded environment for people to be happy at work _even though_ they will complain about that same organization and boundaries. It does make sense and we all do it but it can be emotionally draining on me to be an enforcer and to have to hear complaints about myself when I know I'm doing the right thing (or to get praise for not doing something when I know I really should). I'm grateful for the job and believe I'm steadily improving but I can definitely see some of my weaknesses coming through and it's its own particular challenge to not only be responsible for improving oneself but guiding others' longterm improvement as well.


----------



## Zidane

@angelfish INFP managers are cuter, more empathic and understanding with their employees and do not stress them out so much, which is important because stress is bad for productivity and likely increases mistakes. So that is reason enough for me to believe why they make better managers (even if it's not the "manager type"). ESTJ's might be better enforcers of the rules and such but really, everyone knows the job of the manager is pretty pointless anyway, it's just an additional camera in human form. And the managing itself can mostly be automated by some geek behind his computer, which would be more efficient. Point being: everyone thinks managing is a difficult/important job because it gets paid more. But that's just flawed logic. If it was so important, one would think these positions would mostly be occupied by smarter types (ESTJ is actually quite on the bottom of average IQ and % of geniuses per type, yet they are the second most paid type, I guess the only thing you have to do to get a higher paycheck is show how big your dick is to everyone)...

So yeah, INFP manager all the way for me, and female ofcourse. Maybe not too hot, because that might be too distracting for me to do my less paid, but more essential work to keep the company rolling.

Point being, I just hate managers. I always have to turn down the music when they come and they can't stop putting their noses into your business. ESTJ are the typical manager type, so yes, that is why I tend to dislike them, because they're always the ones having power over me, and ENTP don't like anyone trying to control us. This is also why I like INFP's, because they are the shadow of the ESTJ, and I'd say are amongst the ones most unlikely to abuse their power if you put them in such a position. Managing is a position of power, and I always prefer having empathic people put in such a position, which rarely happens.


----------



## angelfish

Zidane said:


> but really, everyone knows the job of the manager is pretty pointless anyway, it's just an additional camera in human form. And the managing itself can mostly be automated by some geek behind his computer, which would be more efficient. Point being: everyone thinks managing is a difficult/important job because it gets paid more. But that's just flawed logic. If it was so important, one would think these positions would mostly be occupied by smarter types (ESTJ is actually quite on the bottom of average IQ and % of geniuses per type, yet they are the second most paid type, I guess the only thing you have to do to get a higher paycheck is show how big your dick is to everyone)...


Edit: this got long!


* *




Allow me to start by saying - I'm going to argue _for_ the existence and higher pay of management, but I'm not arguing this just because I'm a manager. Managing is the job that I'm doing currently - while it's pretty decent, it's not the best job fit I've ever had, and I don't particularly identify myself as a managerial type. That said, I do genuinely think that management - _good_ management - is important. People who are kind, fair, and observant, and good at prioritizing. IMO it's just that a lot of organizations don't manage their management well.

I do strongly believe that having a point person whose duty it is to keep a high-level eye on ensuring everything is running smoothly and that priorities are identified is crucial to the daily functioning of a multi-person team - someone whose job it is to be constantly looking at the balance and the big picture. It is of course also crucial that the organization allows this to work well, and the manager isn't totally hamstrung with no resources or ability to make change, or, at the other end of the spectrum, is completely unregulated and totally without boundaries. Regardless, without a point person, everyone on a multi-person team has their specialties, either by assignment or just by nature, but no one is really keeping tabs on if the whole structure is working concurrently and if one part is failing or deviating wildly. Critically, if one part isn't functioning for some reason, be that a sick team member or malfunctioning equipment, or if there is a sudden crisis that demands reprioritization, there needs to be someone who can quickly and efficiently rearrange tasks such that the most important jobs get done and no one gets overloaded. A good manager will have a solid idea of which individuals have which strengths and can reorganize accordingly. They will also provide direction when there is discord amongst several members regarding what should be done. That leadership need is so vital that ultimately team leaders emerge socially whether they have proper job titles or not - so they might as well have real titles, real responsibilities, and a formal means of both giving them the resources they need as well as keeping their power in check. 

As for pay, while I wouldn't advocate for managers to make a very significant amount more money than their staff (I am a proponent of a tight wage strata overall, from very bottom to very top), the additional pay makes sense because of the added responsibility and because of the higher-level analysis required. I can vouch that I am definitely working harder both mentally and physically as a manager than I was previously, and I sacrifice much flexibility and a good degree of ability to get away from work. On a personal front, I will probably drop back to a non-management position in a couple years, because while I'm learning a lot, and I enjoy the challenge, I'm really very tired and I'd like to be able to get back to being more creative again - there's not nearly enough quiet, unstructured time in my job (or even out of my job!) right now for my preference.

As for the intelligence thing - people in a certain job's types not correlating with more-intelligent types meaning the job is useless just doesn't make sense. I don't think anyone would argue with the importance of teaching or childcare positions in society, yet they don't attract the highest-intelligence scoring types either. More importantly, there are a lot of different intellectual strengths. As a 6w7 I'm very analytical and that serves me well in my job. I'm also pretty good at interpersonal situations thanks to my high F and that's useful as well. That being said, ESTJs tend to excel at prioritizing and observation, and those are certainly useful traits as a manager. And just like someone can be a genius but a shit artist, so too can someone be not the brightest bulb but pretty good at organizing people and things. I had one boss a while ago who probably wasn't the smartest but he was actually quite good at product management. If only his skill had extended to people management... lol. He ended up leaving his position to become a private driver, makes more money, and is happier now. Go figure.



> So yeah, INFP manager all the way for me, and female ofcourse. Maybe not too hot, because that might be too distracting for me to do my less paid, but more essential work to keep the company rolling.


Lol!



> Point being, I just hate managers. I always have to turn down the music when they come and they can't stop putting their noses into your business. ESTJ are the typical manager type, so yes, that is why I tend to dislike them, because they're always the ones having power over me, and ENTP don't like anyone trying to control us. This is also why I like INFP's, because they are the shadow of the ESTJ, and I'd say are amongst the ones most unlikely to abuse their power if you put them in such a position. Managing is a position of power, and I always prefer having empathic people put in such a position, which rarely happens.


Fair enough... I don't think I abuse my power. It's not rewarding to do so. I try hard to take good care of my employees and to be kind and fair to them, even though I know I'm not perfect at it. Though I don't really think ESTJs tend to abuse power either - they can certainly be nitpicky and/or pushy, but IME they tend to be fairly straight-laced morally, too. Honestly I think you're more likely to run into power abuse with an NJ at the helm (sorry NJs). I suspect, if there's an NP sin, in terms of power, it's in letting the position turn into whatever you want it to turn into instead of what it's supposed to be. That could be good or bad, lol...

Just as a suggestion, the more you demonstrate that you can run your own work, and the more you demonstrate that (even if you're not a fan of power structures, which I understand) you can both be a "good enough" organizational employee _and_ do whatever it is that your manager really wants done, the more you're gonna be left the heck alone. Every manager has their little pet peeves that they'll nitpick you on, so if you can bring yourself to make peace with taking care of those (there's usually decent reasoning and sometimes even interesting backstory if you ask them about it), ultimately most managers really just care that you get your major-priority stuff done and if you're doing that they'll let a loooot of relatively unimportant things slide... I joke with my boss (he's ESTP I think) that I play keep-away with him - as in keep him away from me - but it's actually really quite true and we both are good with that. I think he's great, but the less he's in my department, the better, because I know if he's in there it means he's not confident about what's going on. I don't want him to feel like he needs to babysit me and I don't want to be babysat either. It works out for us both. I've never found a personality type this _doesn't_ work for, ESTJs included.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Coburn said:


> Things I don't enjoy about my role:
> 
> Editing poor quality writing


 If you're looking for an editor, even just on an as-needed basis, I'm available.


----------



## Coburn

Nicomendes Saiyedros said:


> If you're looking for an editor, even just on an as-needed basis, I'm available.


Do you have a resume/portfolio? If so, PM it to me. We may have an opportunity for an external editor.


----------



## Ashes4719

Hmm this is a good question! I am an ENFJ and Enneagram 2W3 so I guess I am supposed to be in the teaching field. I think I probably would have liked that more. I am currently in botanical pharmaceutical consulting right now and I am not a fan. It is interesting but also boring at the same time. I probably would have enjoyed something more inspiring or less uptight. I something think people take life too seriously and it's exhausting.


----------



## Diana Dors

I am a software development consultant, but I would like to be a graphic designer :smile:


----------



## bearlybreathing

I'm actually on disability right now, but before I was a ride operator and I'm an ISTP. I think the two make a pretty good fit, although all the interacting with people gets old, especially when you're screaming for 10 hours straight. I liked it though, and I hope I can go back to it when I feel up to it. My dream job would be writing, can do whenever I want and don't have to deal with a lot of people.


----------



## 74893H

I'm not working at the moment so I'll speak for my most recent job, I worked the purchase ledger for a tyre company, definitely not an INFP or 9 job and I hated it. The boss didn't help that but I found it really mentally draining and struggled to get to grips with most aspects of it, and I had to call and be called by companies a lot which made me really uncomfortable. Not as bad as my job before that though, call centre. My _god_. Every day was a waking nightmare.

My dream job is to be a game designer, preferably a scenario or character director or designer, and pretty much any kind of creative job like that is recommended for INFPs.


----------



## ImminentThunder

I’m a software engineer which isn’t on any list of jobs for INFPs. 

I like it, sort of. Don’t get me wrong — I do love writing code and creating/debugging software, quite a bit actually, but my dream job is to work for the theme park design industry. They have jobs for programmers, like controls, lighting, or animatronics programming. Admittedly, I should’ve probably done engineering, but Disney I know has a lot of jobs for computer scientists and animators. Speaking of which, I’d also love to use my animation/graphics skills to do technical art and I want to write novels too. 

A bunch of my co-workers are college dropouts and keep talking about how great it is that you don’t need a degree to code, which annoys me a bit because of how hard I worked to get my degree. But that’s subjective I suppose. 

My job is okay, but I really want to get back down to Southern California where I was raised and work in entertainment. Fun, the beach, and no more snow — oh how I hate the snow. Regardless, I need this job to save up for a master’s degree so I’ll be doing it for the next year, yippee lol. And I won’t be getting back to SoCal until 2022 or 2023, unless I get lucky with a summer internship during grad school. 

To be fair, I really can’t complain. It pays well and has flexible hours. But at the same time, ehhh. I have fun at work, but usually spend my lunch breaks looking up Imagineering jobs.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I work in a research lab, it's not so much that the job sucks its just the people that kinda suck and make the job unpleasant.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Absolutely not. I'm pretty sure just about every job I've ever had has been grossly unsuitable for my type.


----------



## 30812

It says I am good at forensics and detective work. Being good at it is one thing doesn't mean I have to love it. I am neutral.

Yeah it can get pretty exciting every once a while say when we were helping the government going after someone(s) who allegedly worked for someone I can't possibly name who was also being investigated by the UN Security Council but most of the time (99%) they are chores. Punching in reports, reading reports, talking to people, asking questions, listening to lies, open up boxes of documents with running cockroaches and rat shit in them and make photocopies, read the photocopied document with rat diarrhea on it and try to figure out whether it is a 6 or an 8..... Drafting business letters, dealing with lawyers who love to ask stupid questions and have problems with basic arithmetic and common sense and charge you for it...


----------



## soop

Probably not, but I can use my Fe well enough that it doesn't cause a problem. Actually its probably very good to have Ti and Se high up there for what I do.


----------



## Inis Mona

I’d say so. I’m in college to be an Elementary school teacher.

It’s definitely my dream job and can’t imagine doing anything else. Other jobs recommended for ENFPs would be too taxing for me.


----------



## Convex

t4u6 said:


> It says I am good at forensics and detective work. Being good at it is one thing doesn't mean I have to love it. I am neutral.
> 
> Yeah it can get pretty exciting every once a while say when we were helping the government going after someone(s) who allegedly worked for someone I can't possibly name who was also being investigated by the UN Security Council but most of the time (99%) they are chores. Punching in reports, reading reports, talking to people, asking questions, listening to lies, open up boxes of documents with running cockroaches and rat shit in them and make photocopies, read the photocopied document with rat diarrhea on it and try to figure out whether it is a 6 or an 8..... Drafting business letters, dealing with lawyers who love to ask stupid questions and have problems with basic arithmetic and common sense and charge you for it...


ha they didn't spend all that money to go to law school for nothin


----------



## emilywilliamson349

I am a Technical Writer, I woild like to be a Banker


----------



## tanstaafl28

I am in IT. I help run a massive satellite/terrestrial network. It is pretty cool. I like it. The pay and benefits could be a little better, but I enjoy the challenge. Within a few established parameters, it is different every day. I never know what I'm going to be doing from one day to the next. I'm intuitively good with technology, so it fits with my disposition. The people are all "...My sort of weird" so we generally get along well. It wasn't the career I expected, but it is the one I seem to fit well with.


----------



## WarmMachines

RK Respected Member said:


> I think mine is so. I am an A-level Student. I think it compliments my type very well.
> 
> But I also work as a Volunteer at Charity Shop of British Heart Foundation. I was made to work there so I can boost my confidence.
> 
> I also work part-time for Peacocks the retail fashion shop. This so I can earn my own money and try to be independent on my hard work.
> 
> I like to work as a passion as I am developing and improving great skills even further. I am proud of myself for it. I feel like I am progressing and achieving great things.
> 
> I don't know if it should recommend to a type. I don't think your type has influence in the work you do. I for one have met a lot of people with wide range of types and personality. Even as Student there are people who work in the same environment as I do but have different personalities of each other.
> 
> It does not matter what you work as you will have different range of people working in that sector.
> 
> I don't know all my colleagues of British Heart Foundation or Peacocks. The manager of BHF is a ENFP. The manager of Peacock is ISFP. My Biology tutor is ENFP, Chemistry tutor is INTP, Psychology tutor is INTJ and Sociology tutor is ISTJ. The principle of my sixth-form is ENTJ.


Aye, fellow A level student. What subjects did you take?


----------



## WarmMachines

MBTI _most _probably ISFP. I was supposed to run through the forest playing banjo...but I'm a med student. Close enough!


----------



## The Veteran

WarmMachines said:


> Aye, fellow A level student. What subjects did you take?


Chemistry, Psychology, Biology and Sociology


----------



## The Veteran

In conclusion majority believe that their current job is not recommended for their type. 

Also majority like their job.


----------



## CecilFitzgerald

I am student now, but I want to be a programmer and this job is recommended for my time.


----------



## pikapal

Working in a store deli. Most of my coworkers were cool. But a few of them wanted to be the hero and acted like their poo didn't stink. Coworkers from other departments would come by and get mad that I was not smiling enough. Many of the workers were Stepford smilers. I also didn't drink the corporate Kool-aid. You expect me to smile here? The job was so draining mentally and emotionally. The customers were terrifying. They were Karens or worse. The higher ups would get mad at the department for wasting food. Leave fried chicken or macaroni in a warmer for 4 hours it's gonna look and taste gross. The store expected too much from everybody working there. You cannot run a busy store deli with 2-3 people and expect things to get done. My parents told me I was over exaggerating about how bad it was. The only reason I stayed so long was the pay. After working there for a while I used to come home crying from how much I hated that job. I got to the point where nobody on earth could convince me to stay there. I think working at that store chain in general is for ESTJ types. I think the pizza restaurant is also for these types. Or the real driven ones. I think the franchisee likes to have or promote a toxic work environment or they would not have told us not to fight your coworkers after work in the parking lot. 

I want to make youtube videos and be a writer. I'm just working there to earn some money to get the items needed to start what I really want to do. I need a good camera and not have it look like some idiot shot it one handed on a cellphone and won't stop the video from shaking. I need lots of other supplies too.


----------



## baby blue me

What I love being a writer is that I can do extensive research, speak my mind, and be as creative as I want. What I don't like is the deadline. I usually love deadlines but some researches take longer than others and it could be challenging to have time constraints when quality is at stake.


----------



## Wax Diamond

I spent years creating my own business to realise my dream.
I suppose I am infj or maybe infp, and yes I feel very happy and proud of myself
(without talking of all the bad stuffs, justice, jealousy, unprotective people and so on, 
I had to go through all that crap before arriving where I am now).
No one was believing in my project. So if I have one single advise to give others : follow your own intuition and dreams.
All that matters is this. 

And yes as an idealist I chose an activity that is advised for nf 
(without thinking of mbti when I was planning to evolve on this path years ago).


----------



## Tridentus

The Veteran said:


> But I also work as a Volunteer at Charity Shop of British Heart Foundation. I was made to work there so I can boost my confidence.


That's awesome haha. I'm self-studying for a career shift into web development and I work parttime at BHF. I also volunteered when I was 17 (28 now.. Jesus) your store opened yet? Mine is in 2 weeks. Can't wait to get back. It's such a lovely environment to work.

It's a great environment to volunteer to get experience because it's relatively laid back, and you can see the whole process of how profit is made, from clothes donated, through to the sorting room, assessments, pricing, display arrangements, and a bit of sales and customer interaction as well.


----------



## GusWriter

No, my day job is actually one of the named clashing careers with my personality type, and I suffer for it, regularly. It's not the people, or the attitude, just purely the job itself. Wish I knew about MBTI when I was young.Fortunately, have formed a life outside of day job that I love.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

Working with a manual agriculture project is nothing that I would had necessarely associated with my type. Not even remotely. But this is where I found happiness. Our project is totally irrevant for changing anything anywhere at all towards improvement. Its just resources to live on and exchange for other minor goods. But the lightness of it, the simplicity of it, and the joy that these people doing it extract from successes in it reminds me of what Diogenes had found. When all glory, fame and power becomes less than admiring the nature as a creation. While doing what none praises, as all what other praise left you empty.

I look myself in a broken mirror, and see someone who has cuts in ones palms, but this time, they are from producing, instead of destroying. And that I like. And socially, because they do not know my past, I think they like me back, too. Let that prevail as long as possible. And let the land feed us.


----------



## GusWriter

In relation to this, I've found that until I can make something else happen, its just healthier to look at it for what it is and not let it become myidentity in any way. Heard a good saying in relation to when someone asks if you like your job, "My understanding is I'm getting paid to do it, not to like it." And there it is.


----------



## Robysuloski1

I graduated from the profession of a clerk and when applying for a Government Job, I was immediately told that the type of work I would have to do would be slightly different from what profession I graduated from. Although my job is a little bit not recommended for my type, but everything suits me in it and even the salary is good. At this job, where I compile databases and work with spreadsheets, colleagues and even the employer do not bother me, because I do everything that is required of me qualitatively and well. There is even a separate corner in the archive department, where I have settled in very well and work comfortably.


----------



## LeafStew

Apparently INFP are suppose to be writters or elementary school teachers. I'm so bad at writting texts in any language and I have no patience for kids.

So no.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

LeafStew said:


> Apparently INFP are suppose to be writters or elementary school teachers. I'm so bad at writting texts in any language and I have no patience for kids.
> 
> So no.


A lot of universities have MBTI resources but BSU is what came up in a google search. Here's what INFP should consider for majors and for careers:









I’m a ‘Healer’ – What Careers and Majors Work Well with Your Personality Type?


Take the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator test and see what careers and majors commonly go well with INFP personality types.




www.bsu.edu


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I am an ENTJ, I manage the building of data centers, my job is a mix of engineering, law, financial management, and general management. So yeah I’m generally doing all of the ENTJ recommended things.


----------



## islandlight

Yes! I'm retired.


----------



## shameless

Yeah

In a nutshell

My 20s: Wedding Photographer

Most of my 30s (the last 9 years): Healthcare Supervisor/Management/Director, Emergency Response Coordinator, Recruiter, Event Coordinator & Activities Director. I also was the activity asst coach at a wellness center for Nuns (was actually a really fun uplifting job). I left healthcare/mental healthcare. Not forever. I will return to it in an outreach support role after I focus on utilizing my skill set to actually benefit myself and family instead of some other fucker owner. But the field is close to my heart. I can offer more though to outreach and volunteering after I get my own ducks in row instead of fucking around working my life away for these companies that facilitate.

Currently reconsidering doing wedding and grad photography this upcoming season. Truth be told I can’t really stand telling adults to stop Looking at the flower girl and tell her to smile. Hey dipshit you’re the adult, take your advice and look at the camera. Or deal with drunk groomsmen who are total pricks (like I want to tell you smile, this is for the bride not me bitch). Yuck bridezillas. And ew crying babies. Anyways might do that for the season again to have consistent extra wage.

I’m in the middle of phase two of five in operating as a freelance media content specialist. Initially started on network building using myself as bait. Now built network. Now streamlining a promotional network that operates like a franchise system. 75% completed in recruitment and set up. Then just need to let network build more (that’s just a time thing), I actually am operating 3, and directing the operation of 8. I customize banners and logos randomly here or there too. Then I will navigate off closer to renting an office space and have a physical business that I can contract myself with smaller business and start larger. Whelp that’s my short term plans. I’m 1/3 of the way. Guess I will have to do photography to get by while lifting off ground though. I’m shuddering already. Play the game to beat the game.


----------



## islandlight

@O.M.I.A.O. I knew a guy who was a photographer (among other things). Someone approached him and asked if he would photograph hockey tournaments. This was in an area with nothing but small towns and villages, but there were hockey tournaments somewhere every weekend.

He'd take the photos of individual players (kids or teenagers) while they played. Shortly before the end of the game, he'd give the card to his business partner in the lobby. The partner would choose the good photos and add lightning bolts and other effects. He had an electronic display to show the photos and attract attention. The parents would buy copies of the photos while the kids were getting changed.

I think it was quite lucrative. The photographer complained about "hockey parents" though.


----------



## mcmahan49

I chose the last option. I'm in an ISTJ with a Master's Degree, but I've been stuck working at Wendy's for 10 years because I've exhausted my attempts, and I apparently lack the bragging skills to properly pull off a job interview.


----------



## islandlight

I sympathize. I have a BA. In my 40s, I cooked burgers at an A&W. The cashier was in her 50s and had an MA.

A part-time worker was a BSc student. Some time later I went through the Taco Bell drive-through, and he was the server. I asked, "What happened to your degree studies?" and he said, "I graduated. I'm the manager here now."

Just goes to show that a science degree is worth more.


----------



## Kn0wB34

I can relate to the two posts above mine. Master's Degree and joining the Air Force this year since I haven't had much luck with securing a full-time career. COVID-19 has only added to complicating my job search. I also graduated a few weeks before the pandemic was declared. 

For MBTI, I'm currently debating between ISTP and INTJ. I'm likely LSI or LIE in Socionics. I believe that the military is compatible with those types (?), especially LSI.


----------



## Jdjjdjdjdjsjsjsj

Good Explained  thankyou for this Article


----------



## stev001k

Unfortunately I never finished my college the first time, but the second time I got my bachelor's degree and went to work for a company where online marketplace development is a priority. I like my job and I think I'm fully suited to it despite my type. I try to pay special attention to the user when creating websites.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Myers & Briggs' 16 Personality Types


Explore our in-depth descriptions of each of the 16 personality types to learn more about yourself and your loved ones. Or, if you're not sure which personality type fits you, take our free personality test . The 16 personality types were created by Isabel Myers and Katharine Briggs, developers...




www.truity.com


----------



## Scoobyscoob

All About the ENTJ Personality Type


Discover the ENTJ personality type, The Commander, created by Myers & Briggs. Learn about the ENTJ meaning, personality traits, strengths, and more!




www.truity.com


----------



## Mark R

I'm an ENTP. I work in cybersecurity. It isn't really recommended or not recommended for my type. I feel kinda meh about my current job.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Mark R said:


> I'm an ENTP. I work in cybersecurity. It isn't really recommended or not recommended for my type. I feel kinda meh about my current job.


Cybersecurity is one of those jobs you are assigned to and not something most people get into on their own.


----------

